# What do you want for Christmas that is snowblower related?



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

My wife asked me what i would like for Christmas that was snowblower related.

My quick answer was to be left alone when I am in the garage working on them. After she smacked me she said " really , I want to know!"

So I thought about it some more and said "Knee pads". she started laughing and asked what do you want knee pads for? 

I replied "FORGET IT!"

then , of course being a women , she could not leave it alone , asked again "I'm SERIOUS! , what can I get you?"

OK, smart gal ( that's not exactly what i said ) , how about a T-shirt from Honda?

she said OK. I'll get you a shirt that says " Snow Blower Fanatics Blow!":devil:

funny gal. 


so what would all you people like for Christmas that is snow blower related???


----------



## mrsteve7 (Sep 2, 2015)

Have you got all the warm weather gear you need?


----------



## vmax29 (Oct 19, 2017)

5 gallons of ethanol free gas!


----------



## guilateen02 (Nov 23, 2014)

I opened some gifts already. I got the ryobi one plus impact wrench. Nice addition to the rest of the kit. This thing is a beast. I no longer have to drag an air line as often. We give gifts through out the season. Makes it seem like the holidays last last longer.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

vmax29 said:


> 5 gallons of ethanol free gas!


I was going to get a couple gallons of gas on my way home from mom's yesterday then changed my mind. today on the way to get egg nogg for mom I stopped in the gas station that sells ethanol free gas and filled up the 2
+ gas can I had with me, was going to take the 5 gallon gas can with me but there was gas in it. how about a toro 721e for christmas


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

Some snow would be nice.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

GoBlowSnow said:


> Some snow would be nice.


 not really


----------



## Fird (Oct 8, 2017)

Led lights, rectifier, caps, wire, switches, heated grips? Got those all on my wish list 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## 10953 (Sep 4, 2017)

electric socks to keep this 70 year old set warmer, already have 10 gal's of 101 avgas so i'm set with the machines for a bit.


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

vmax29 said:


> 5 gallons of ethanol free gas!


lol, same. Im waiting for a friend who snowmobiles in New York state to come back with some.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

87 powershift said:


> electric socks to keep this 70 year old set warmer, already have 10 gal's of 101 avgas so i'm set with the machines for a bit.


so true! the last couple years all we get each other is stuff to keep us warm. warming blankets and throws, heavy socks, long underwear, turtle neck sweaters , oversize heavy flannel shirts so you can wear layers of shirts underneath.

bought one of those metal fans that goes on the wood stove . the heat makes the fan work to distribute heat faster in the living room.

supplies of hot chocolate and cases of chicken noodle soup for wintry days.

and lots of medicines for colds and flues.

haha


----------



## jonnied12 (Jan 14, 2017)

How about a trip South of the border for the rest of the winter.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

I'd be very happy if Santa brought an operator for my snowblowers. I could sit in the living room by the fireplace, drinking a nice cuppa while he gets everything cleared for us.:wink2:


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*NO big snow storms or that Freaky mind numbing cold that comes after 1.:banghead::banghead::behindsofa:mg::emoticon-south-park*


----------



## topher5150 (Nov 5, 2014)

I wouldn't mind some parts for my John Deere rider blower, but now I have to get it running instead.


----------



## barney (Nov 21, 2017)

I'd like a real winter parka. A REAL winter parka has two draw strings, one at the waist and the all important one on the bottom hem. A real winter parka also almost comes down to your knee and should have a long tunnel insulated hood with a wire in the tunnel which keeps the opening open and shaped as you want it. 

I was very surprised to find that they no longer make this type of parka anymore. The majority of them don't even have a waist drawstring let alone a bottom hem drawstring.

The closest I can find are the overpriced Canada Goose parkas which are about $1000 or even more. I don't think these even sport a bottom hem drawstring.

The only parka that actually fits my description is the Canadian Army Extreme Weather Parka by way of Army surplus but its hard to find one in decent condition. The US Army N3b is the next closest but not really in the same league.

Every parka I look at is a low quality garment made in China.


----------



## Kielbasa (Dec 21, 2013)

Gee.. I wonder if Santa could fit a brand new Ariens 28" Pro Hydro on to his sleigh? ccasion14:


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

I'd settle for some snow. I do NOT like the outlook for the next 10 days. Supposed to be 55F in the next day or two


----------



## Kielbasa (Dec 21, 2013)

SWEET........ :icon-cheers:



uberT said:


> I'd settle for some snow. I do NOT like the outlook for the next 10 days. Supposed to be 55F in the next day or two


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

An Ariens snow cab would be nice.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

I'm sitting here with a good blower minus an engine and a 10 HP engine sitting in the basement that I have yet to find that right engine pulley for it. If I can't have that then some nice warm weather to melt the ice out of the alley, I'd rather get the convertible out than blow snow anyway.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

Would this be to much to ask santa for...ive been good...mostly.


----------



## bearman49709 (Apr 27, 2015)

I would be happy if my daughter's boyfriend and her oldest daughter's boyfriend can get together on Sunday and mount my 40" snowblower and cab on my Ford garden tractor for me.


----------



## Bassguitarist1985 (Aug 22, 2016)

I need a new snowsuit, preferably a waterproof one. My current one is a bit tight since I got married...yeah don't laugh. Hot Chocolate & noodle soups aside of course! Try crockpot comfort food receipes with bacon chicken and beef!


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

barney said:


> I'd like a real winter parka. A REAL winter parka has two draw strings, one at the waist and the all important one on the bottom hem. A real winter parka also almost comes down to your knee and should have a long tunnel insulated hood with a wire in the tunnel which keeps the opening open and shaped as you want it.
> 
> I was very surprised to find that they no longer make this type of parka anymore. The majority of them don't even have a waist drawstring let alone a bottom hem drawstring.
> 
> ...


try army surplus. we used to call them snorkel jackets.


----------



## russ01915 (Dec 18, 2013)

I bought myself a present today off craigslist boston. It's a lot nicer than socks and undies! I hope I don't go to jail for this ? I stole it for $1,400 cash. It is 1 season old.


----------



## SayItAintSnow (Dec 15, 2017)

Orang'

Considering the season, I thought I'd set my answer to music......:grin:

*Sung to the tune of "Twelve Days of Christmas", the final verse: *
------------------------------------------------------
_On the Twelfth day of Christmas my true love gave to me:

Twelve shiny shear bolts

Eleven pints of Guiness

Ten stainless washers

Nine pairs of wool socks

Eight rolling skid shoes

Seven kevlar v-belts

Six cans of Sno-Jet

*****FIVE INNER TUBES! ******* (pause)

Four drift cutter blades

Three quarts synthetic

Two scraper bars

...and a brand new impeller, just in case!_

------------------------------------------------------
*Merry Christmas Everyone!!!! :icon-cheers:*


----------

